# 275-280V at lamposts



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Strange bud,very strange !

I would bang an earth stake in as a temporary measure,get a nice low resistance on this and then try a test between live and earth stake just to see what i got ?

Sounds like the transformer is about to throw a wobbly,some of the older cans do this before they pop.
I had this happen a few times when i worked for South West Electricity Board


----------

